# NAMM 2018 recap and highlights



## narad (Jan 28, 2018)

With all the various NAMM coverage I'm pretty sure we all received some partial view of the complete set of new announcements. I thought it might be good to share some highlights, as I probably missed some good things, especially in pedal-space.

For me the top 5 were:

1. Benson Sorceror Amp - Ryan Adams sig







I'm not a fan of Ryan Adams, but I am a fan of Benson amps and Chase Bliss, and Joel designed the trem for it. I'm kind of chasing more tubey stuff lately, so while I have no idea at all what this amp is, I assume it's some Fender Deluxe thinger and I'll probably buy it. I love the shitty aesthetics of the faceplate.

2. Hiwatt / MaxxWatt Fortin 



I mean, this has it's own thread here, but I agree it sounded insane. Liked it way more than any of the Marshall modded stuff or the Meshuggah amp. If it's not super pricey, will probably grab it.

3. Strandberg Leda sig






Also mentioned here, and this is a bit out there, but I love how the top looks like painted sakura blossoms. I think some hardware color changes would be good (open white coils, gold poles? / chrome or mismatch bridge hardware?), but surprisingly cool to me.

4. Deckard’s Dream

http://www.musicradar.com/news/namm-2018-first-look-video-black-corporation-deckards-dream

As an AI guy, I'm huge into cyber punk and Blade Runner is one of my favorite movies. Now we're getting a hardware replica of the synth used heavily on the soundtrack. Nice.

5. Keith Merrow Fishmans:






I rag on the Fishman hype but I also really want to try them out. I'm not a huge fan on the cover aesthetics though, and they'd look awful on just about all my guitars. Now open coils AND Keith Merrow, who I can't imagine having a bad sounding set. Supposedly 3-voicings. And maybe this opens up other pickups to being open coil sets in the future.

Runner up: Abasi Guitars. Definitely would have checked them out in person to see if they're noteworthy, but with Strandberg CS at $4k+, a $3k ergo handmade instrument is definitely on my radar.

You guys find anything else cool?


----------



## Isolationist (Jan 28, 2018)

[Disclaimer: Wasn't there]

My favorite thing this year was the PRS MT15, with the LTD Nergal signature coming in at a close second. I'm also pretty stoked that Orange announced a vertical 2x12, but kind of bummed that it doesn't come stock with V30s.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 28, 2018)

1. Fender Parallel Universe line, never before did I think I'd want something even remotely Fender-style but now I'm craving a tele, jazzmaster, or hybrid.

2. General ESP bringing the heat, lovely offerings all around. Just give us some NVs please.

3. ^but with Schecter, USA lineup is looking super nice and those SLS Elites are still as beautiful as they were when they were first announced.

4. Ibanez AZ line, there's been a gap for too long in the $1000 and below market for Suhr/Anderson-style guitars, especially after the Rasmus line went away.

5. Keith Merrow Fishmans, agree with OP on all points. 

Runner Ups: .strandberg* Salen/Leda, new Darkglass pedals, Dingwall NG3/6 string NG, JHS Bonsai


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2018)

PRS MT15
Laney IRT-SLS and LA30BL
Friedman DP-OD
Suhr Aura
HiWatt/Maxwatt Mike Fortin amps
Squier Contemporary Series
Fishman Open Core and Keith Merrow pickups


----------



## blacai (Jan 28, 2018)

Orange Brent Hinds terror

and ofc, Charvel Satchel Signature


----------



## Zado (Jan 28, 2018)

1- Suhr Aura, tho well possibly never see one in Eu at human prices. But still savin for one

2- Satchel and a couple of other Charvel signatures.

3- Jackson xstroyer and the soloist 3sc are growing on me.

4- Marshall Origin are havin me curious.

5- Nick Johnston snow white and some diamond model (coupe and spitfire mostly)

6- some tele from Fender Parallel Universe new line

7-Esp exib. Wall is always a beauty


----------



## ramses (Jan 28, 2018)

* Korg Prologue

* PRS MT15

* Suhr Aura

Runner up: Kemper going to NAMM just to remind people that they exist and that the kemper will continue getting software upgrades.

Very disappointing that this year people haven't been sharing pictures/videos of small builders/shops.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 28, 2018)

For me, the highlights were the nice 50 watters! 

- Marshall Origin 50
-Maxwatt 50
- Amptweaker EL34 50

I mean that Marshall Origin 50 is just $650. Wow.


----------



## Damagedjustice (Jan 28, 2018)

1. Ibanez genesis line , ı am glad legends are back , actually gasing for rfr
2. New esp eii m nt, new one with maple fb is fantastic
3.new x series jackson warrior, wish it with hipshot version


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 28, 2018)

as someone who cant have an amp where I live, this is what I needed, specially paired with that Line6 helix Fxs board for effects and IR cabs.

since I walk past them I havent been able to try them since every time theres or either someone playing for 30min on them, or someone at Chapman doing a demo/gig, or artist meet/greet at Victory. Tomorrow hopefully would be able to sit


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 28, 2018)

I think what I'm most interested in is the ESP USA M-II 7-strings being offered with trems. 

It's completely thrown off my guitar purchase for this year.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 28, 2018)

KSR Juno vs Hiwatt Maxxwatt??? Who do you have in the battle of the modern high gain el34 amps?


----------



## StevenC (Jan 28, 2018)

Diezel Herbert pedal will be cool to try out.

Eventide H9000 will undoubtedly be amazing and the next ridiculous Eventide I'll never be able to afford.

Sort of gone off Abasi guitars for whatever reason. On the other hand, all the demos from the booth have completely changed my mind on the Fluences and I really want all of Tosin's rig.

Also the Ibanez AFR coming back, even if they're not as radiused as before and I'm never going to buy one. Coolest basses ever.


----------



## oracles (Jan 28, 2018)

Maxwatt 50
Revamped ENGL Savage 120
Eventide H9000

Nothing else really stood out to me or had me all that excited.


----------



## pylyo (Jan 28, 2018)

Maxwatt 50 so far.

That blue Vik looks like effing player too.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 28, 2018)

That Maxwatt has me enthralled. Lists for me so far are:

Amps

Maxwatt Custom 50 and the Vendetta Cab
KSR Juno
PRS MT15
Amptweaker 50
Milkman Sound The Amp

Guitars

Heritage Golden Eagle
ESP E-II 8 string Eclipse
Abasi Guitars


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2018)

Of the stuff that came out that is likely to end up at my house 

KSR Juno
Maxxwatt / Hiwatt Fortin

Suhr Aura if they turn it into a regular model

Not at NAMM but interesting:
Fortin Meshuggah - supposed to start ordering soon
Fortin Evil Pumpkin - there was a comment or two I saw that this amp may become a Fortin model in the future


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 28, 2018)

Amps:
PRS MT15- sounds fucking killer
Fortin Maxwatt- also sounds really killer
KSR Juno -TOO MANY KiLLER AMPS AHHHHH
guitars:
Ormsby goliaths and SX8 custom (oh my god it's so pretty)
Abasi guitars
Sully guitars- They have WMI production models coming out and I think I need a starling in my life.
Passive sized fishmans. I have no excuse now, now I need some.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 28, 2018)

Going into this year my expected purchases were “IDK, probably another music man.”

ESP has 100% got my attention this year. Like, wow. I’ve been playing my M-I so much I’m really thinking about another 6 string M.

The Waring PRS is a perpetual GAS machine. Even though it’s a limited run, congrats to them for releasing something so awesome.

PRS MT15 amp. Great price point and features. If I wasn’t all digital I’d be all over them.


----------



## spork141 (Jan 28, 2018)

Pretty crazy that Schecter was basically in the basement of the NAMM event. They said they didn't want a big booth this year. Maybe they were late planning? I don't know but that antique elite is STUNNING and I will be getting one the second I can. Also add that black Jackson Mick Thompson (non -usa).

Also to add to the convo above, Hotone announced some refined Amp In A Pedal boxes that not many really noticed. They are full amps with 2 channels, an Effects Loop, AND a clean boost! That's pretty amazing and I bet next year everyone will make these instead of mini amps. Only thing that would make it better is a noise gate and it would be perfect.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 28, 2018)

ESP, Jackson, Sully, Charvel, and Schecter continue to dominate my field of vision. I’m disappointed EII didn’t bring on that new shape or more Vipers, but the US stuff is slaying. 

Every year I also increasingly lose interest in anything multiscale or headless. I’m on path to be openly hostile to them within a year or two.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 28, 2018)

I’m actually feeling similarly on the “super ergo” thing. I’m glad I didn’t jump in on for example a Boden in the last 2 years, as I doubt it would have really been for me. 

After this NAMM I’m glad more options exist and people outside of Drop-G 8 string ERG crowd is getting to test out fanned frets/more quality pickups on import models/stainless steel frets, etc. 

Kiesel has driven down the barrier to entry on headless guitars quite a lot. 

Otherwise it’s funny how Schecter can do a gorgeous fade on an import model and Kiesel can’t seem to do one at all. At least their Crescent shape is attractive.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 28, 2018)

I feel the same way on the headless stuff. But I'm kind of post-headless now. I don't care if it's headless or not, so it doesn't even factor in. But NFW I'll pay extra for it.

I will say I'm surprised how many companies jumped on the headless bandwagon, and I'm sitting over here still waiting for 8 strings with Floyds in cool colors.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 28, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I feel the same way on the headless stuff. But I'm kind of post-headless now. I don't care if it's headless or not, so it doesn't even factor in. But NFW I'll pay extra for it.
> 
> I will say I'm surprised how many companies jumped on the headless bandwagon, and I'm sitting over here still waiting for 8 strings with Floyds in cool colors.


floyds are the devil


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 28, 2018)

Screw you guys. I'm all in headless. Headless all the things. 
Multiscale all the things. 

I feel like reporting form this namm was a little sparse or people haven't had time to upload their videos yet. Some stuff is just trickling in. 

My favorites

Schecter multi scale - yay
ESP multi scale - still trying to figure out the specs on this one. It should be cheaper then the schecter so ya.
Nita Strauss sig - It's an S
Kiko100 - It's a HSH RGA
Jackson SL4x - 5 years ago I wouldn't have touched an asian guitar with a 10 foot pole...but now i'm poor. So gimme all the asian guitars.
Strandberg Salen - yay
Ormsby Goliath - is it an namm excitement if i've already been waiting for one?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 28, 2018)

+1 on ergonomic stuff. In a way I appreciate it though, now I know that if a thread says “ergo” click it I shall not.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 28, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> floyds are the devil


Hail satan!


----------



## JD27 (Jan 28, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> ESP has 100% got my attention this year. Like, wow. I’ve been playing my M-I so much I’m really thinking about another 6 string M.



That M-1 played and sounded so awesome. I do miss that one.

For me it is mostly just ESP... USA Vipers and V's, more options to choose from, Unicorn Shit Satin Finish. Black Metal LTDs and Direct Mount pickups across the line. That PRS MT-15 sounded surprisingly awesome, especially considering how much I dislike that dudes music.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 28, 2018)

Yeah for me, it’s been more about just playing 6’s again. I have a 6 tuned to C#, and that’s PLENTY low enough. Like with 7’s I never tune below B standard anyways. 

So i’m re-evaluating whether I love 7’s, or just JP7’s. 

And ESP just released a bunch of attractive 6’s, there’s the Snow White Horizon, not to mention the glory that is reindeer blue, plus the USA options......


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 28, 2018)

My Highlights:

1] PRS MT15






2] MXR 108 Classic Fuzz (mini)





3] Wampler Equator EQ Pedal





4] Suhr Riot Mini





5] PRS SE SVN (not new, new, but ill include it)





6] Line 6 HX Effects (Kind of intrigues me, however if it sounds bad, ill give it a miss)





7] Bogner Ecstasy Pedals (Wish they could do a Ubershall one)









8] Earthquaker Devices Data Corruptor (something weird but cool)







To me, this year wasn't a guitar year as there was sod all interesting for me, maybe just a ESP LTD or a Ibanez there or there, but I'm a PRS and Fender guy these days. However it was more a pedal and amp year with some cool oddball amps and many cool and good new pedals that will get added onto many pedalboards.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jan 28, 2018)

PRS MT15
And RG550 Purple Neon


----------



## Curt (Jan 28, 2018)

on mobile, so no pics, but for me the highlights are still the Ibanez AZ series, Schecter SLS elites, Jackson DD Warrior import, and the Fishman open core pickups.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 28, 2018)

Dave Davidson Pro Series Warrior 7. Definitely getting one.


----------



## Avedas (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't care too much if a guitar is headless or not, but I greatly prefer light guitars. I find most "ergo" stuff really isn't all that much more ergonomic as long as the neck and heel aren't monstrous and there's good upper fret access. I still don't care about ERGs enough to spend any amount of money on them and likely nothing will change that, although the Abasi line looks interesting and was probably the thing I was most curious about this NAMM. I'm all for any guitar with extreme playability but doesn't feel the need to scream "I play metal" at the same time. Maybe I'll get a Nick Johnston strat eventually for that reason.


----------



## stinkoman (Jan 28, 2018)

Eric Johnson thinline stratocaster and the Leda signature strandberg for me. The Thinline stratocaster is really high on my list if it can capture a good good semi hollow tone.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 28, 2018)

Avedas said:


> I don't care too much if a guitar is headless or not, but I greatly prefer light guitars. I find most "ergo" stuff really isn't all that much more ergonomic as long as the neck and heel aren't monstrous and there's good upper fret access. I still don't care about ERGs enough to spend any amount of money on them and likely nothing will change that, although the Abasi line looks interesting and was probably the thing I was most curious about this NAMM. I'm all for any guitar with extreme playability but doesn't feel the need to scream "I play metal" at the same time. Maybe I'll get a Nick Johnston strat eventually for that reason.


Weight is most of the reason I got a Strandberg. The headless stuff is just the mechanism by which it's light.


----------



## ramses (Jan 28, 2018)

ramses said:


> * Korg Prologue
> 
> * PRS MT15
> 
> ...



Addendum: Lipe's "The Consigliere." (I did manage to find some small builder at NAMM pics).


----------



## teqnick (Jan 29, 2018)

The ESP lineup has me second guessing a need for another Regius/Duvell.

Dustie Waring PRS

the Hiwatt sounded absolutely nuts in every clip, but...

I'm an ENGL lover til death, and that Savage 35th anniversary looks RIDONK. Supposedly a cross between the savage 120 and invader.


----------



## BentAnat (Jan 29, 2018)

Hmm... My faves:

Tremonti MT15 + Cabs
Brent Hinds Orange
Nita Strauss Ibanez (it's just well specced and good looking)
PRS Dustie Waring CE24 (though I hate the position of the blade switch)
Charvel Satchel Sig
Framus Devin Townsend (though technically, everyone knew about it and complete spec before winter NAMM - also - that price)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 29, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> Screw you guys. I'm all in headless. Headless all the things.
> Multiscale all the things.
> 
> I feel like reporting form this namm was a little sparse or people haven't had time to upload their videos yet. Some stuff is just trickling in.
> ...


samesies. I've been waiting for my goliath for over a year and a half at this point.
OFF WITH THEIR HEADS!
I want more companies to make batshit crazy ergo headless designs like dark matter or skerv or padalka have done.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 29, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> samesies. I've been waiting for my goliath for over a year and a half at this point.
> OFF WITH THEIR HEADS!
> I want more companies to make batshit crazy ergo headless designs like dark matter or skerv or padalka have done.



i'm at the point where I'm looking at weird korean guitars on reverb wondering if they could be any good. 

moar headless. A couple of dark matters is definitely on my radar. Downes makes a baritone that looks pretty good.

you don't know how long I've been waiting for more 28+ options.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 29, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> it’s funny how Schecter can do a gorgeous fade on an import model and Kiesel can’t seem to do one at all.



Ouch!


----------



## spork141 (Jan 29, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Otherwise it’s funny how Schecter can do a gorgeous fade on an import model and Kiesel can’t seem to do one at all. At least their Crescent shape is attractive.



I'm no Kiesel fanboy. I have 2 Kiesels, and I like them much, but working with them was never a charm and I get why people have had problems with them. That being said, I think it's fair to say there is a big difference for a company like Schechter to plan for a specific set of paint jobs for 200,000 identical units a year, then it is for Kiesel to add this option to their USA handmade operation. It's comparing apples and oranges. For example, I always wanted Kiesel to offer binding options, but Jeff came out and said it would be way too expensive to do that for such a wide variety of shapes and options. So they won't do it. Its upsetting but I get it. 

So yeah it's a great jab at Kiesel. For all the talking Jeff does, they are still a long way from perfect. But this specific criticism isn't all that valid


----------



## technomancer (Jan 29, 2018)

spork141 said:


> I'm no Kiesel fanboy. I have 2 Kiesels, and I like them much, but working with them was never a charm and I get why people have had problems with them. That being said, I think it's fair to say there is a big difference for a company like Schechter to plan for a specific set of paint jobs for 200,000 identical units a year, then it is for Kiesel to add this option to their USA handmade operation. It's comparing apples and oranges. For example, I always wanted Kiesel to offer binding options, but Jeff came out and said it would be way too expensive to do that for such a wide variety of shapes and options. So they won't do it. Its upsetting but I get it.
> 
> So yeah it's a great jab at Kiesel. For all the talking Jeff does, they are still a long way from perfect. But this specific criticism isn't all that valid



Actually when they are charging several hundred extra for a finish ($500 or $600 IIRC) that is supposedly being done by their best guy and it is non returnable they should damn well get it right  That's assuming you actually buy that Jeff does the finishes etc etc


----------



## JSanta (Jan 29, 2018)

spork141 said:


> I'm no Kiesel fanboy. I have 2 Kiesels, and I like them much, but working with them was never a charm and I get why people have had problems with them. That being said, I think it's fair to say there is a big difference for a company like Schechter to plan for a specific set of paint jobs for 200,000 identical units a year, then it is for Kiesel to add this option to their USA handmade operation. It's comparing apples and oranges. For example, I always wanted Kiesel to offer binding options, but Jeff came out and said it would be way too expensive to do that for such a wide variety of shapes and options. So they won't do it. Its upsetting but I get it.
> 
> So yeah it's a great jab at Kiesel. For all the talking Jeff does, they are still a long way from perfect. But this specific criticism isn't all that valid



Kiesel's guitars are no more hand made than anything coming out of the WMI factory - most of these big American operations are using just as much automation as the Koreans/Chinese/Japanese/Indonesian factories. Kiesel built their operation around their direct-to-consumer model, excellent customer care, and options galore. If they can't manage the methodology in which they manufacture instruments, that's completely on them. I used to love Carvin, I even had a DC700 made right around the time Jeff took over. His lack of business/professional acumen has turned me off of the brand completely.


----------



## spork141 (Jan 29, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Actually when they are charging several hundred extra for a finish ($500 or $600 IIRC) that is supposedly being done by their best guy and it is non returnable they should damn well get it right  That's assuming you actually buy that Jeff does the finishes etc etc



No. I assume that he does a few here and there for special people but I know his videos are mostly for show. I assume hes not on the floor working anywhere near as much as he says he is.

I'm just saying that there are tons of options they could offer and charge up the ass for it but ultimately don't because the cost isn't the only consideration. Its also how complex the process is. It's the same reason they stopped goldtops. They said because gold tops are hard to get right in the drying process and it led to a lot of rework and headaches for everyone. 

In the end, if Jeff is a smart biz man, he is going to get his workers to focus on the sweetspot of the most productive, cost effective, and least risky amount of work per hour. He doesn't want headaches plugging up his operation. In comparison Schecter just needs to plan for a 1 time run of identical guitars.They can outsource that or build an assembly line 1 time and be done with it. It's a different set of rules


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 29, 2018)

spork141 said:


> No. I assume that he does a few here and there for special people but I know his videos are mostly for show. I assume hes not on the floor working anywhere near as much as he says he is.
> 
> I'm just saying that there are tons of options they could offer and charge up the ass for it but ultimately don't because the cost isn't the only consideration. Its also how complex the process is. It's the same reason they stopped goldtops. They said because gold tops are hard to get right in the drying process and it led to a lot of rework and headaches for everyone.
> 
> In the end, if Jeff is a smart biz man, he is going to get his workers to focus on the sweetspot of the most productive, cost effective, and least risky amount of work per hour. He doesn't want headaches plugging up his operation. In comparison Schecter just needs to plan for a 1 time run of identical guitars.They can outsource that or build an assembly line 1 time and be done with it. It's a different set of rules



why do you think the kiesel factory is any different then wmi.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2018)

Kiesel doesn't want to offer binding or gold tops or anything that requires finesse because then they'd actually have to hire and/or train skilled labor.

Anyone can sand, do assembly work, run a CNC mill, etc. with minimal OJT and experience. Even paint booth isn't as complex with the level of equipment they use, granted the bursts need a skilled hand and eye, but it's not like they're getting those right all the time.


----------



## spork141 (Jan 29, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> why do you think the kiesel factory is any different then wmi.



To everyone on this point, it has nothing to do with the factory or the laborers. Its the business model im saying is different.

For Schecter, they plan to make 50,000 Elites with 6 strings, in antique burst, with a hipshot bridge, and ship them to sam ash, and guitar center etc. By mid year they will access if they need another 50,000 and will already cost out paint, and time, and wood tops and such to make that happen. Shipping costs are somewhat fixed. Laborers can be estimated ahead of time. Woods can be stockpiled to prep for this ask. And they only have to go through this about 1 time a year.

Kiesel does not work in that biz model at all. Every order is unique and they only know about it after the order has been received. So everything from their laborers and paint and woods needs to be reactionary to whatever is happening at the time. Shipping costs can vary depending on orders. Paint stocks might vary based on trends. Laborers are way more expensive and assumingly harder to replace in the US.

It's just a totally different way of approaching a business. If you don't believe me, go put together your custom guitar on Schecter.com and get it for about $1200 in 9 weeks. You can't. You can only order from their already curated, perfectly planned, 2018 lineup and that's why they can do certain things that Kiesel cant and vise versa.

I have 20 guitars and my 3 out of my 5 best made are Korean made so it's not a factory thing at all.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 29, 2018)

spork141 said:


> To everyone on this point, it has nothing to do with the factory or the laborers. Its the business model im saying is different.
> 
> For Schecter, they plan to make 50,000 Elites with 6 strings, in antique burst, with a hipshot bridge, and ship them to sam ash, and guitar center etc. By mid year they will access if they need another 50,000 and will already cost out paint, and time, and wood tops and such to make that happen. Shipping costs are somewhat fixed. Laborers can be estimated ahead of time. Woods can be stockpiled to prep for this ask. And they only have to go through this about 1 time a year.
> 
> ...



right but kiesel passes those costs on to the buyer. 
look if you are a luthier and you don't know how much it would cost to program a poured in binding on the cnc machine...then what are you even doing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 29, 2018)

spork141 said:


> I'm no Kiesel fanboy. I have 2 Kiesels, and I like them much, but working with them was never a charm and I get why people have had problems with them. That being said, I think it's fair to say there is a big difference for a company like Schechter to plan for a specific set of paint jobs for 200,000 identical units a year, then it is for Kiesel to add this option to their USA handmade operation. It's comparing apples and oranges. For example, I always wanted Kiesel to offer binding options, but Jeff came out and said it would be way too expensive to do that for such a wide variety of shapes and options. So they won't do it. Its upsetting but I get it.
> 
> So yeah it's a great jab at Kiesel. For all the talking Jeff does, they are still a long way from perfect. But this specific criticism isn't all that valid


I mean jeff has definitely improved at fades over the years. Maybe it's just my OCD or something but I can still see hard lines on some of his fades where he didn't blend the colors to where it's basically imperceptible like PRS or ESP or schecter have been doing for a while. I've played around with fades a fair bit and it's very much just a matter of being able to spend the time blending and making the color transitions imperceptible.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 29, 2018)

spork141 said:


> To everyone on this point, it has nothing to do with the factory or the laborers. Its the business model im saying is different.
> 
> For Schecter, they plan to make 50,000 Elites with 6 strings, in antique burst, with a hipshot bridge, and ship them to sam ash, and guitar center etc. By mid year they will access if they need another 50,000 and will already cost out paint, and time, and wood tops and such to make that happen. Shipping costs are somewhat fixed. Laborers can be estimated ahead of time. Woods can be stockpiled to prep for this ask. And they only have to go through this about 1 time a year.
> 
> ...



But you're mistaking custom from custom options. Kiesel is not a custom shop. They have predefined options and models. They don't need different skill sets to build a mahogany DC700 versus a maple DC700. They are still the same model of guitar. Your argument of why Kiesel can't do a better job versus literally anyone else holds little if not merit IMO. If their business model is what is causing their business problems, it's a crummy model.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 29, 2018)

*SWEET RAPTOR JESUS ENOUGH ABOUT FREAKING KIESEL, BACK TO NEW THINGS FROM NAMM.*


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 29, 2018)

Victory amps has a line of tube preamps for all their models.

MOAR TUBE PREAMPS. i've only been waiting friggin years. 
They don't need output transformers. They need friggin .3a and 300vdc. 
You think with all the advances in switch mode power supplies there would be millions of these things out by now.

Come on people.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 29, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> Victory amps has a line of tube preamps for all their models.
> 
> MOAR TUBE PREAMPS. i've only been waiting friggin years.
> They don't need output transformers. They need friggin .3a and 300vdc.
> ...


exactly! I gave them a try, but hard to judge since they where pluged back into th power stage of the real amp, plus all the noise at NAMM. But Im looking forward to heard them trough a computer with some cabs impulses, as thats my intended plan of use


----------



## technomancer (Jan 29, 2018)

Honestly I sort of lost interest in Victory after being really let down by the V30 I had here for a while. It had a decent clean and a decent sweet spot on the gain channel that was less gain than I usually go for. Anything outside of the sweet spot was either really weak or sounded like a bad fuzz pedal.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 29, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Honestly I sort of lost interest in Victory after being really let down by the V30 I had here for a while. It had a decent clean and a decent sweet spot on the gain channel that was less gain than I usually go for. Anything outside of the sweet spot was either really weak or sounded like a bad fuzz pedal.



Ya i've played a bunch of their amps and was never impressed...
but high voltage tube preamps...just can't say no.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jan 29, 2018)

I think this year's NAMM was pretty good. 

1. ESP is crazy this year. Exhibition and USA Custom's are amazing. EII series makes me want to throw money at the screen. 
And i even consider a LTD with an evertune, since ESP is at least equipping some guitars with it.

2. Jackson again has very good new model's and finishes. The Mick Thomson and Dave Davidson signatures are interesting. Oli Herbert signature is mindblowing but way to expensive.

3. Dean has focused more on USA and import models instead of signatures this year. The right way to do it imo.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 29, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> Victory amps has a line of tube preamps for all their models.
> 
> MOAR TUBE PREAMPS. i've only been waiting friggin years.
> They don't need output transformers. They need friggin .3a and 300vdc.
> ...



these things are the future imo. picked up a Blackstar HT Dual which isn't a super fancy piece by any means and am just floored with how good it sounds and responds. any new tube preamp pedal is on my radar for sure


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 29, 2018)

DIM3S0UL said:


> Dean has focused more on USA and import models instead of signatures this year. The right way to do it imo.



Any posts here on new dean stuff? Haven’t checked their site. May mosey on over to see what’s us. Always feel like if they made a few tweaks to some Head stocks they’d have a lot to offer.


----------



## pylyo (Jan 29, 2018)

sakeido said:


> these things are the future imo. picked up a Blackstar HT Dual which isn't a super fancy piece by any means and am just floored with how good it sounds and responds. any new tube preamp pedal is on my radar for sure



exactly! Used to own one, that thing could produce ungodly chuggs, awesome pedal.


----------



## Curt (Jan 29, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Any posts here on new dean stuff? Haven’t checked their site. May mosey on over to see what’s us. Always feel like if they made a few tweaks to some Head stocks they’d have a lot to offer.


Nothing redeeming about the 2018 Dean lineup unless you're a hardcore Dean fanboy, tbh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2018)

Curt said:


> Nothing redeeming about the 2018 Dean lineup unless you're a hardcore Dean fanboy, tbh.



Idunno, I like the new blue '79 guitars, and the Floyd Rose-loaded Z's.


----------



## Curt (Jan 29, 2018)

that blue just doesn't do anything for me, tbh. in fact the only thing i like the look of is the baritone Icon with EMGs.


----------



## gunch (Jan 29, 2018)

Don’t mean to jack the tread or anything but what exactly is a tube preamp pedal...? Is that like an amp-in-a-box that goes to the power amp then cab? I’m dumb


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 30, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> Don’t mean to jack the tread or anything but what exactly is a tube preamp pedal...? Is that like an amp-in-a-box that goes to the power amp then cab? I’m dumb



On the low side it's little more than a distortion pedal with a tube, on the high side it's a complex preamp from a full size tube amp in a pedal enclosure. It really depends on the unit in question.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 30, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> On the low side it's little more than a distortion pedal with a tube, on the high side it's a complex preamp from a full size tube amp in a pedal enclosure. It really depends on the unit in question.



OK, how about if the unit in question is the Victory Kraken pedal?  There's virtually no info on these yet, and the only thing I can find is a page at the Music Zoo saying ... there's virtually no info on these yet.

Anyway, I want to get a Victory Kraken, because Rabea makes it sound godly in the demo, but I have a very real fear that when I play it it'll sound like a Metal Zone. So, I thought maybe I could get the pedal instead, and save some dough. I guess we'll have to wait and see what these things are. As it is, Victory kind of flies under the radar, here.


----------



## Fathand (Jan 30, 2018)

Godin Multiac Gypsy Jazz guitar:


Thinline, pickups, aesthetically cool. Sold.


----------



## Ebony (Jan 30, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> I’m actually feeling similarly on the “super ergo” thing. I’m glad I didn’t jump in on for example a Boden in the last 2 years, as I doubt it would have really been for me.



+1. 

And also: ergonomic to whom? 
I'm 6 feet 5 inches, 300 pounds, I have thick fingers and palms. How the fuck is something automatically going to be "ergonomic" to me just because it is ergonomic to someone like, oh I don't know, Sarah Longfield?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 30, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> Don’t mean to jack the tread or anything but what exactly is a tube preamp pedal...? Is that like an amp-in-a-box that goes to the power amp then cab? I’m dumb



it's mostly just a pedal with tubes. When people say preamp they kinda imply that it's got a full signal path and you can connect it directly into a power amp if you wanted too. 

From the namm video these victory preamps should be high voltage units that are all tube. Pricey though. 

Still waiting on someone to do a switch mode power supply correctly so these can get down in price.


----------



## narad (Jan 30, 2018)

Ebony said:


> +1.
> 
> And also: ergonomic to whom?
> I'm 6 feet 5 inches, 300 pounds, I have thick fingers and palms. How the fuck is something automatically going to be "ergonomic" to me just because it is ergonomic to someone like, oh I don't know, Sarah Longfield?



Because your hands/wrists function in the same manner, and your legs go in the same place when you're sitting down.


----------



## Power2theMetal (Jan 30, 2018)

My guitar purchase for this year was leaning toward a custom (low dollar vs. pound exchange rates put a grinding halt on that ) and then toward a Suhr Modern, but then I saw the new ESP E-II M-II Hipshot in Black Turquoise Burst and I think I'm leaning towards that and switching out the Aftermath pickups (which are pure turds) for some fisherman fluence KM pups. I just recently had the luxury of putting in some moderns into my Ran and I love them so much. I might have to convert all my guitars to some sort of FF pup.


----------



## Ebony (Jan 30, 2018)

narad said:


> Because your hands/wrists function in the same manner


So what you're saying is that size doesn't matter when designing ergonomic features? Ok...


narad said:


> and your legs go in the same place when you're sitting down.


No they don't, neither from a strictly physical perspective or the perspective of a guitar of specific size/shape.

Ergonomic features cease to be ergonomic when they are not tailored to size, just as a pair of ergonomic shoes in size 12 cease to be ergonomic to a person who needs size 14.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 30, 2018)

Ebony said:


> So what you're saying is that size doesn't matter when designing ergonomic features? Ok...
> 
> No they don't, neither from a strictly physical perspective or the perspective of a guitar of specific size/shape.
> 
> Ergonomic features cease to be ergonomic when they are not tailored to size, just as a pair of ergonomic shoes in size 12 cease to be ergonomic to a person who needs size 14.



so...how do you play any guitar


----------



## Ebony (Jan 30, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> so...how do you play any guitar



Like everyone else, by compromising.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 30, 2018)

Ebony said:


> So what you're saying is that size doesn't matter when designing ergonomic features? Ok...
> 
> No they don't, neither from a strictly physical perspective or the perspective of a guitar of specific size/shape.
> 
> Ergonomic features cease to be ergonomic when they are not tailored to size, just as a pair of ergonomic shoes in size 12 cease to be ergonomic to a person who needs size 14.


Strandberg Made to Measure will customize the size of the guitar and neck to fit.

And things can be more or less ergonomic, or more ergonomic on average.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 30, 2018)

Ebony said:


> Like everyone else, by compromising.



not me. i'm a tiny man with a strandberg.


----------



## Ebony (Jan 30, 2018)

StevenC said:


> things can be more or less ergonomic, or more ergonomic on average.



Fully agreed.


----------



## narad (Jan 30, 2018)

Ebony said:


> So what you're saying is that size doesn't matter when designing ergonomic features? Ok...
> 
> No they don't, neither from a strictly physical perspective or the perspective of a guitar of specific size/shape.
> 
> Ergonomic features cease to be ergonomic when they are not tailored to size, just as a pair of ergonomic shoes in size 12 cease to be ergonomic to a person who needs size 14.



No, that's not what I'm saying. An ergonomic keyboard isn't bespoke, custom-tailored to your hand-size. It's just a keyboard that recognizes that your wrists don't meet the keyboard at completely perpendicular angles.

Regarding endurneck and other ergo neck carves, this is exactly the same principle.

Regarding the cutaway for classic position, a concave radius sits more naturally on a convex radius than does another convex one. That's true regardless of the size of your leg, or how tall you are.

It sounds like you're complaining apart from thinking these things through. I can assure you -- I'm far closer to your size than I am say... Sarah Longfield's size. Yet these two features don't suddenly become less useful, they still have exactly the desired effect of being more ergo than a telecaster, etc., because they generalize regardless of someone's size.

To your shoe example...sure, fitting a size 12 shoe to a size 12 foot is great. But maybe they should be foot-shaped, regardless.


----------



## Pablo (Jan 30, 2018)

To me, this season’s new releases from Ibanez really rekindled my love for the brand. Hence, my two biggest hits of NAMM both hail from the land of the rising sun: the return of the RG550 and the AZ line. I’ve already bought an RG550 and the Tom Quayle signature is right up my alley as well, so you never know.

Moreover, I really like the _idea_ of Victory’s new preamps. I obviously haven’t tried them yet and with my current setup, I personally don’t need what they offer... still a great way to expand the sonic possibilities in a simple setup. Imagine a Fender Hotrod Deluxe with a Sheriff preamp - you’d have all the classic bases covered without breaking the bank.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Soya (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm interested in the Mooer tube engine power amp and the Diezel Hagen pedal. Maybe add the Friedman BE-OD and it could be a fun compact setup.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 1, 2018)

Ebony said:


> +1.
> 
> And also: ergonomic to whom?
> I'm 6 feet 5 inches, 300 pounds, I have thick fingers and palms. How the fuck is something automatically going to be "ergonomic" to me just because it is ergonomic to someone like, oh I don't know, Sarah Longfield?


Speaking as a bigger guy with super long arms/gigantic hands/super long fingers, strandbergs are fine for bigger guys. Personally I didn't like how gradual the forearm contour is, the neck heel is a bit bulky imo, and I really don't like the endurneck, but the overall design is still pretty ergonomic regardless of size.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 1, 2018)

Soya said:


> I'm interested in the Mooer tube engine power amp and the Diezel Hagen pedal. Maybe add the Friedman BE-OD and it could be a fun compact setup.


You mean Herbert right? Or did I miss something big?


----------



## Soya (Feb 1, 2018)

Ah yes Herbert, my apologies. Though a possibility if this trend continues.


----------



## Curt (Feb 2, 2018)

Well, I didn't know a Herbert pedal was even a thing, as I didn't really pay close attention to most amp news from namm. Might have to grab one of those up.


----------



## sirbuh (Feb 3, 2018)

Ibanez RG & AZ prestige line
PRS CE Waring 
Orange Brent Hinds


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 5, 2018)

Nita strauss signature model and her dimarzio signature Pandemonium pickups. Other than that, forget it. I tried to stay as far away from NAMM as possible this year since nothing there impacts what I can get here in Japan, and Ibanez is ALWAYS secretive about the Japanese market releases.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 6, 2018)

So I was bored and decided to see what the Eventide H9000 was about....holy jesus. $7k I don't think I could ever justify that even if I worked in a huge studio that allowed me to buy whatever I wanted


----------

